# Long Shaft or Short Shaft?



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Long and whippy. Heavy at the butt. But I suspect I use my shaft tossing at different beasts than you.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a fairly large enviro type shaft. 
Although the shaft itself is quite short the head is massive.
When my shaft is erected on my rather short 3m kayak it looks almost like a sail. 
To be honest I think I need a smaller head for my short shaft.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Regardless of the size, shape, colour or your skills in the use of your rod, the fact you feel the need to dress it up with fish net says it all. A shiny rod with a hook on the end does it for some, to be used with extreme caution.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I was going to give a lengthy reply, but I'd better make it short.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Length and width don't make a difference, it's all about strength.
Tackle failure is no laughing matter.

On the other hand, see how it fits in your hand, that's where it counts, make sure it's a good fit, have a play with it, take it for a run, spend all day with it and see if it still feels comfortable. But remember to clean it up before you put it away.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYplol8AABnXgAAQQAUgAhgAP+/foCAAhCJ6FT1NsVM2qaNqaNqCVU/0mpqfqnoyQYIzUSgp6WPmpmRKey05HnF0rk+MNEOWe5vhlUaB9rgpvAMmhlvUE5P+tzOhVG4sjcZTtKVs+5iMpqkybW+odS8SnM6uwX0ry9YS2MJOVF7a3rO8zVUtGuWlqHyMnKExZoZgfBzsyghmSEHeV/4u5IpwoSEUy0S+


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've got a big black one.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Do guys with hobies really need one ?


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure if mine is long or short.
Its Black and shiny
Its 12" but I don't use it as a rule


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mudpat said:


> Its 12" but I don't use it as a rule


Yeah, so what? Mine's 12 cm too.

Oh oh!...inches, not cms.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ73bagAABpfgAAQQIcACAEUEAA+7d+gIACUiJk9SeSngj1TQDZQieo8lMpgmIwDRQEObHjX7hLJgxO3XCU6TJeMupkgCMm+cGVtnOOGDJB+s49Ho9vlIw3yj3CiT5YGnnLBJ889YQ9YamrYMpHDgUWUo2gsYbtcNw51KKk4qnadOqglLY7ziUrWQBaN7ZHF13d+cs7UhWiF1WCgc+8z6LuSKcKEhPe7bUA=


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I used to fly-fish in deep water, using chest waders... mine was black, and for convenience, I threw it over my shoulder, and it dangled down my back... easier to grab when needed.
Jimbo


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I've noticed that Hobie guys have theirs stowed, they never use it and some of them don't know what it's for.
They never lay their hands on it and prefer to use their feet as a form of propulsion.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

You know you have the right shaft when it has developed that strong fishy smell.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I love that fishy smell.


----------

